# Projector Choice



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am all over the place trying to decide on a pj. My budget is 2-3k. Would rather stay around 2. My must-haves are 1080p, very rich color and good blacks with both ambient light (controlled) and none. it will be in a dedicated home theater with full light control but will be used mostly to watch DirecTV. Please help. thanks .


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

DLP - BenQ W7000, Acer 9500HD
LCD - Panasonic AE7000, Epson 3010 or 5010, etc.

The choices are really limitless. I would go and read the reviews at projectorreviews.com and see which one performs best at your price point. Then double check that info with pjcentral. Just don't rely on pjcentral alone as they haven't been all that good the last couple years, in my opinion.

If it were me, I'd choose a DLP model.


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I was leaning toward DLP, the question that i have is....Doesnt a DLB pj usually have a lower Lumen output, thus making it less effective in a semi-lighted room; especially with a larger screen (120-135"). This is just my perception, i may be way off. Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

fax6202 said:


> I was leaning toward DLP, the question that i have is....Doesnt a DLB pj usually have a lower Lumen output, thus making it less effective in a semi-lighted room; especially with a larger screen (120-135"). This is just my perception, i may be way off. Thanks.


No. Some of the brightest projectors have been the BenQ DLP projectors.


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

After going over all the projectors you suggested on the two sites. I have to admit I am leaning heavily toward the Epson5010. The reviews from both sites where outstanding for my tastes/preferences. What I did get from them though is with that brightness you could go with a white screen and still have some ambient light. I was convinced that i would need a grey screen. Since screen size is going to be 135" at a throw distance of around 16.5'. Would I be correct to assume that?

And thank you for your input.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It really depends upon the amount of light and how it's directed. If you can keep the reflections off the screen, white will do fine. If you're going to have a lot of lumens, gray won't hurt you any either.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

If you don't care about 3D and can still find on the Panny 4000 is a great bargin...


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

By far the current best deal is a B-stock JVC RS40. It is under Even delivered, it is under your budget.


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

mjg-

I just plugged the JVC into the ProjectorCentral calculator and for my screen size 140" the throw distance is recommended at 19'. So with this distance and the fact that I will be watching sports with a little controlled ambient light; will this be an issue with only 1300 ANSI Lumens. Thanks.


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just read the reviews from Projector Central and Projector Reviews. It sounds like the JVC is great with dedicated 2D movies, but the 3D is pretty bad. And the viewing with ambient light is not so hot either. I think I am pretty sold on the EPSON 5010. Don't think this one is for meas I watch a lot of sports/TV with some ambient light and that does not seem to be the strong suit of the JVC, but thanks for the input. I appreciate it.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

fax6202 said:


> mjg-
> 
> I just plugged the JVC into the ProjectorCentral calculator and for my screen size 140" the throw distance is recommended at 19'. So with this distance and the fact that I will be watching sports with a little controlled ambient light; will this be an issue with only 1300 ANSI Lumens. Thanks.


Ignore the lumen ratings from the manufacturer. This goes for all projectors. You need to read reviews and see how many lumens a projector can put out in best image mode. Best image mode is the mode that you will actually be using the projector. I recommended the JVC because of what you stated in your first post. Based on what you asked about in the first post the RS40 B-stock is the best projector and best value. The Epson 5010 is a good projector, but it is also a lot more expensive.


----------



## Interceptor007 (Aug 6, 2011)

Unless your dead set on DLP take a look at the Mitsubishi HC9000. Its a great PJ, with decent 3D. I picked mine up for $ 2800 New unopened box. Let me know and I can send you a PM on were to purchase. I went from a Mitsubishi HC1500 720 DLP that I had for 5yrs. I also had the 5010 on my short list, till I came across the Mits deal, the 5010 has the more lumens for the ambient light, but my HT is total light controlled. I am watching now with curtain open that is normally closed over a door and the PQ is still outstanding. Cheers!!! Tony


----------



## fax6202 (Apr 5, 2012)

I read that your projector is really kicking a**

I too have full control over ambient light in my HT, but the majority of my viewing is DirecTV, specifically sports. And I would rather watch with some lights on, or at least dimmed. That is why I am leaning toward getting the 5010.


----------

